# iFloat mobile phone



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Has anyone used one of the Dick Smith water proof floating mobile phones,
http://dicksmith.com.au/product/E6837/i ... bile-phone

Product Specifications
? Product Code : E6837
? Packaged Weight (kgs) 0.256
? Alarm Capabilities Cycle Alarm Clock
? Antenna Type Internal
? Battery Type 650 mAH
? Built In Speakerphone No
? Calendar Yes
? Camera Type None
? Clock Yes
? Connection Port 12 pin
? Display Size 1.44"
? Dust Proof Yes
? FM Radio Yes
? FM Tuner No
? GPS Enabled No
? Games Included Yes
? Keypad Lock Yes
? Languages English, Hindi, French
? MP3 No
? Mobile EDGE No
? Mobile Email No
? Network Setting: GSM 900D1800 MHz
? Phone Book Memory 500 Records
? Polyphonic Ringtones Yes
? Screen Size 1.44 inch CSTN
? Shock Proof Up to 1.6m
? Standby Time Up to 130 hours (6 days)
? Talk Time Up to 180 mins
? Timer Yes
? Torch Type Yes
? Touch Screen No
? Vibration Yes
? Water Proof Yes


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

What happened to that one it sunk, :shock:


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL, that is really funny....

good idea though


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

good find mate ,i go through a phone every couple of months cause of abuse and the ifloat looks like exactly what i need . no web browsers no camera no gimiks just straight up phone.the next budget water/dust/shockproof phone retails for double this one, and it is only water resist girl at shop told me.i will check it out when my $29 phone bites the dust.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I like the idea, but am a bit worried about the fact it is on the bottom of the tank. I fish in 15-30m of water and I will be damned if I am going to swim down that far to get it.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Always the optomist,

I reckon its been weighted down to look good in the photo! If it was floating around like a lily pad, it would look crap. A little pressure there improves the test. When the screen goes green you know the memory is full (of water).

I think some fish in the tank would enhance it. Make the phone ring, and drive the fish bananas! :twisted: :twisted:

Cheers all andybear


----------

